# Pasteurizing eggs...



## daveomak (Sep 16, 2018)

I thought I'd try it...   135F for 2 hours...   The yolk was still runny per normal..  the white had a little milky color to it which was fine...  

I fried one up a couple days later and it fried OK with me.....

Then I decided I wanted some hard boiled eggs....   WRONG ....  They cooked up fine but the white was stuck to the shell like gum on a hot sidewalk...

I retrospect...  I ain't gonna hard boil any pasteurized eggs again....

BUT....  they were a test for this winters fancy cocktail mixes... they keep well in the refer, (so it is said)...     specifically Ramos Fizz....  they are good...


----------



## johnmeyer (Sep 16, 2018)

I've pasteurized eggs using that exact same method. I made some mayonnaise and it seemed to work OK. That only uses the yolk which doesn't seem to change at all. The white definitely gets a little milky. I've read that the pasteurized whites still whip OK, but take longer.


----------



## oddegan (Sep 16, 2018)

I know I'll feel much more comfortable making nog this Christmas using pasteurized eggs. Good to know about the hard boiling issue.


----------



## dr k (Sep 16, 2018)

Steaming eggs for 12 minutes is the best I've tried for hard boiled eggs.  Also, the heat shock binds the membrane to the shell for easy peeling and less breakage than putting eggs into boiling water.  They all peel nicely when warm but after a week in the fridge it's great to have easy peeling cold eggs.  Thermoworks had this on their site you can find in their blogs with other methods but this one was the favorite.  No more old wives' tales using older eggs or salting the water etc.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 16, 2018)

The amount of Rum we put in Nog, it could be infected with Ebola and there would be no worries....JJ


----------



## daveomak (Jul 6, 2022)

135F for 2 hours... The yolk was still runny per normal.. the white had a little milky color to it which was fine...


----------

